

Ask HN: How will a service with try[service].com change it when it scales? - sddhrthrt

If a service (I just saw Keep and thought about this: trykeep.com) has a website like that, what&#x27;ll happen when they want to make it large scale? Will they move to keep.com (given it&#x27;s available?) Or is it an indication that they are not confident of becoming big?
======
sudheendrach
They want to build something quickly and see if people want/use it, also as
early adopters don't really care about URL/Domain. If it becomes big, they
will try buying keep.com

